# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  The biggest snow fall so far

## andynap

8 inches expected. My deer fence for my tomato garden

----------


## GramChop

Looks like Narnia!  Cool.

----------


## andynap

My pine trees on the left don't like this stuff

----------


## amyb

In a word, OY!

----------


## JEK

working on a two hour time lapse of the snow using the 6+

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful, Andy.  And JEK, the music conveys dramatic urgency.  :)  Perfect for this ongoing weather...

----------


## katva

We had around 10" out here--- and had a major workout shoveling this evening! No school again tomorrow. Andrew's summer break is getting shorter and shorter :uncomfortableness:

----------


## andynap

The  snowplow was here at 12:30 am to do my driveway. Good thing.

----------


## JEK



----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Outside our townhouse across from Fairmount Park....no shoveling for me currently :)

----------


## JEK

Front page news on the island!

----------


## Dennis

Can I get more info about the bikini brunch?

----------


## andynap

Our official tally was 10.5 inches of snow. Hello spring.

----------


## amyb

Basically a bathing suit fashion show

----------


## MIke R

I'm buying stock in tissue companies  :Devil Laughing:

----------


## andynap

> I'm buying stock in tissue companies



Go pick a rutabaga

----------

